# Utah internet ban



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I wonder since Maryland is in the process of amending their internet sales ban if the state of Utah will follow??? It sucks having to buy everything at a B&M due to the high taxes. I doubt they will reverse it due to the folks in power in this state, but I can always hope......


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

There's no law that says somebody else can't buy you cigars, then ship them to Deseret. 



Well, maybe there is, but that's besides the point... :dunno:


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

This seems a bit confusing. I thought it was unconstitutional for states to regulate federal trade (trade at the interstate level). Which is why the bogus California ammo law was struck down.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

rocketmann82 said:


> I wonder since Maryland is in the process of amending their internet sales ban if the state of Utah will follow??? It sucks having to buy everything at a B&M due to the high taxes. I doubt they will reverse it due to the folks in power in this state, but I can always hope......


Not too likely. Utah has been pretty rough on the cigar industry, and their taxes did a number on cigar shops. Hopefully there will be some positive changes in the future though.


----------

